# Fuel filter options on a stock '68?



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Need some advice and recommendations to introduce a better fuel filter in my stock '68 and not rely on the original "stone" type that is in the Quadrajet inlet. The metal supply line from the fuel pump to carb inlet fitting is original and i would hate to cut it and lose the originality. Anyone have an idea to keep it stock looking and yet better filter the gas?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Put one ahead of the pump. It may mean cutting into a steel line, but at least it's hidden. Or, do you have any rubber line back at the tank? You should and if you do, put the filter there.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks again. I'll crawl under and take a look. I like the rubber hose idea if it would work.


----------

